# Wanted BSH



## sarahkhalifa (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi people im after a bsh cat anyone that wants there cat re home or wants to sell us one or two willing to pay but no silly prices


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

If it doesnt have to be a kitten, this website is often looking for homes for adult BSH's......

They only require a donation to cover costs (presuming you meet homing requirements)

Adult Re-home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Also try

Southern British Shorthair Cat Club

Rushden Persian Rescue

HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue


----------

